
Is this a smart contract blockchain language that is easy to learn? - lkrubner
https://kadena.io/en/#offer
======
lkrubner
More details here:

[https://kadena.io/wp-content/uploads/dlm_uploads/Kadena-
Pact...](https://kadena.io/wp-content/uploads/dlm_uploads/Kadena-Pact-White-
Paper-V1.5-_REBRAND.pdf)

